# Bin ein Anfänger auf dem Gebiet und brauche dringend Hilfe....



## Hexler (5 März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben in der Schule einen Prüfstand, der mit einem Steuerteil, einem Leistungsteil/Umrichter, einer Firmware und einer Antriebsbasierenden SPS (MLD) ausgerüstet ist. Alles (Hardware +  Software) kommt von Bosch Rexroth. Ich soll mich nun ein bißchen in diesen Prüfstand einarbeiten, hab aber auf diesem Gebiet gar keine Ahnung (da Branchenfremd). Nun meine bitte, kann mir jemand das "kurz" mit den wichtigsten Punkten erklären, elche Einheit für was zuständig ist, oder auf einen Thread verlinken, wenn es sowas schonmal gab. Oder hat jemand eine Homepage mit dem 1x1 der Antriebstechnik, oder so etwas ähnliches??? Was ist denn Grundsätzlich nötig um einen Servomotor zum laufen zu bringen???

Vielen Dank im Voraus für alle kommenden Antworten.
Gruß


----------



## rheumakay (5 März 2012)

wie wäre es wenn du mal GENAU angeben würdest, was du für Komponenten hast!!
MLD ist deine SPS, dann wirst du für die Servos Indradrive C der S haben.Kommunikation über SercosII?(Glasfaser) SercosIII(Rj45).
Was willst du denn nun weiter genau wissen?
Wie ist dein Wissenstand mit Antriebstechnik/SPS?


----------



## Hexler (5 März 2012)

Hallo Rheumakay,

sorry, hätte ich auch gleich angeben können. 
Also einen Motor: MSK 100B 0200 NN S2 AG0 RNNN
ein Leistungsteil:  HCS02.1 W0028 A 03 NNN
ein Steuerteil: CSH01.2 C S3 ENS NNN CCD NN S NN FW
und die Firmware: MPH 05VRSD51 ALL MA

In dem Steuerteil sind Sercos3 Anschlüsse. 
Mein Fragen sind nun: 
Die SPS ist eine eigene Einheit, oder? Ist das ein extra Bauteil oder in einem der Komponenten integriert? 
Was macht der Frequenzumrichter genau. Versorgt er die anderen Komponenten nur mit Strom oder macht er noch etwas anderes? 
Mit dem Steuerteil kann ich eine Verbindung zu wem oder was genau Aufbauen? Funktioniert das über diese Sercos Anschlüsse?
Mit der Firmware kann ich das Steuerteil Parametrieren, ist das richtig?
Über die SPS kann ich doch ein Programm für den Motor programmieren, oder?

Mein Wissenstand ist leider bei <=0. Ich finde das Thema sehr interessant, aber ich wurde leider ein bißchen ins kalte Wasser geschmissen und möchte mir nun ein bißchen Grundwissen aneignen. 

Ich danke dir vielmals für deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## rheumakay (5 März 2012)

lese dir das 
http://www.boschrexroth.com/country_units/europe/hungary/hu/download/71511DE0605.pdf
mal genau durch, da werden die einzelenen Bauteile genau beschrieben (gerade auch was die Kürzel bedeuten).
ich denke dort sind etliche Antworten auf deine Fragen
was für ne Indraworks version hast du denn?

Bin erst am Do wieder im Büro..wenn du dann noch weitere Fragen hast


----------



## Hexler (5 März 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank. 
Sowas habe ich gesucht. Ich werde es mir mal zu Gemüte führen.
Habe Version 10V10. Sagt das auch noch was aus?

Danke fürs Angebot und für die Antworten.
Wünsche dir eine gute Woche.


----------



## Hexler (7 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komm noch nicht ganz zurecht und hätte nochmal eine Frage bezüglich einer SPS. Ich habe ein System indem ein Servomotor an ein Steuerteil (Das in einem Leistungsteil sitzt) angeschlossen ist. Meine Frage, wo sitzt jetzt genau die SPS. Ist diese in das Leistungsteil integriert? Und was steuert diese dann? Wahrscheinlich bekommt sie ein Signal Inkrementalgeber, oder und richtet danach die Lage der Motorwelle aus. Verstehe ich das so richtig? 
Das leistungsteil nicht den Hauptstrom (400V) auf und verteilt ihn an das Steuerteil usw.? 
Und das Steuerteil dient lediglich zur Kommunikation der einzelnen Komponenten durch ein- und ausgänge und weiteren Schnittstellen, stimmt das?

Jetzt wäre da noch die Frage des Umrichter. Der Umrichter ist in das Leistungsteil integriert, oder? Und welche Aufgabe erfüllt dieser? Er wandelt den Strom in eine brauchbare Frequenz?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
LG


----------



## winnman (7 März 2012)

kenne zwar die Rexroth Teile nicht aber folgendes gilt eigentlich relativ global:

Frequenzumformer (Umrichter oder meist als FU bezeichnet):
Verändert die zugeführte Energie (meist Drehstrom 400V) in der Spannung und der Frequenz.
Dadurch wird es möglich einen Drehstrom Asynchronmotor in der Drehzahl zu verändern (das funktioniert am normalen 50Hz Netz sonst nicht so einfach)
Der FU erhält einen Sollwert (Abgekürzt meist SW) zB von einem Potentiometer oder von einer übergeordneten Steuerung (zB SPS).
Manche FU haben auch einen Regler eingebaut, dann wird ein Istwert auf den FU geführt und der regelt dann zB eine Pumpe nach vorgegebenen Druck, . . .
Der FU entält die erforderlichen Leistungsteile und einen Steuerteil der die vorgegebenen Signale in die für den Leistungsteil notwendigen Signale umsetzt.
Die Informationsübertragung mit einer SPS kann vielfach auch über einen BUS (Profibus, . . .) erfolgen.

SPS:
Eine SPS ist eine Programmierbare Steuerung, also eigentlich ein Computer.
Hier wird dann meist die gesamte notwendige "Logik" für die Anlage enthalten sein, meist auch Regler, . . .
Die SPS kann zB. die SW Signale an FU, Servo, . . . vorgeben.

Nach Befragung meiner Glaskugel:
Das was du oben als Steuerteil benennst, ist vermutlich die SPS.
Der Servomotor wird wahrscheinlich vom FU versorgt und durch diesen gesteuert.
Die SPS erfasst die Signale aus der Anlage und gibt dann dem FU seinen SW vor.


----------



## rheumakay (7 März 2012)

Also..
das Ganze kannst als Baukastensystem verstehen, du baust dir  nur das zusammen, was du auch wirklich benötigst.Das spart dir ne Menge  Geld(wenn du z.B. keine Sicherheitstechnik benötigst oder anstelle von  Sercos/Profibus nur hardware Signale hast oder um Platz zu sparen ein  Doppelachsmodul nimmst etc.)allerdings gibt es deswegen eine Vielzahl an  Modulen, wo man genau auf den Typenschlüssel schauen muss.

Die  Leistungsteile gibt es auch in verschiedenen Kombinationen: bei dir das  HCS wandelt die Netzspannung in Gleichspannung und speist damit einen  Zwischenkreis (als Energiepuffer sozusagen).Danach kommt ein  Wechselrichter der entsprechend den Motor versorgt.Dazu kommt deine  entsprechende Typenschlüssel ,der einen Dauerstrom von 11,3 /5,1KW  abgeben kann.

Dein Steuerteil ist ein Advanced Steuerteil(CSH)  mit dem es überhaupt möglich ist eine interne SPS zu ermöglichen Dazu  kommt die Bezeichnung S3 , die basgt das ein SercosIII eingebaut ist(um  z.B. weiter Hardwaregeräte I/O´s oder Indradrive anzusteuern)
CCD Typenschlüssel ist die Querkommunikation im Steuerteil die u.a. den Datenaustausch zwischen PLC und Antrieb ermöglicht.

Bei dir kann somit deine Steuereinheit der Master für viele andere Slaves(HMI,Antriebe,I/Os sein).
In der PLC ist es dann recht einfachrazz:naja  ist Definitionssache), den Antrieb über die Standartisierte PLC Open  Bausteine ansteuern zu können (Z.B. MC_Move_Absolute zum positionieren  etc.)

Auch die Firmware schlüsselung ist wichtig, bei dir sagt die entsprechend aus das diese für Advanced geeignet ist, für alle Erweiterungen frei geschaltet ist, in deutsch, sowie für Closed Loop Betrieb ist.

Der MSK-Motor ist definiert mit u.a. max.102Nm Drehmoment , ohne ext.Lüfter, S2=2048Inkremente Geber, glatte Welle

Hoffe die Antwort reicht fürs erste?Wenn nicht..melden
Gute Nacht

Ach so..Schule?? Für Ausbildung oder Technikerschule...?


----------



## Hexler (8 März 2012)

Hallo Winnman, Hallo Rheumakay,

danke für die schnellen und informativen Antworten. Zusammen mit der PDF die du mir geschickt hast komme ich denke ich nun zurecht. Ich will das Forum nicht zu sehr für mich beanspruchen. 
Ich studiere an einer Medienhochschule die im Druckbereich einen Prüfstand gespendet bekommen hat. 
Nun habe ich die Aufgabe bekommen mich mit diesem Auseinander zusetzen und die Funktionen zu Erarbeiten, wofür man aber, so denke ich, eine gewisses Grundwissen haben  sollte.  Deshalb fällt es mir nicht sehr leicht mich hinein zu versetzen, da ich von Antriebs-, oder Automatisierungstechnik vorher noch nie etwas gehört habe. 
Aber ich denke, dass ich die Grundlegenden Bausteine nun kapiert habe. Jetzt macht das ganze auch mehr Spaß (auch Definitionssache ). 

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Zeit. 
Und danke, für dass Angebot mich nochmal melden zu dürfen.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Tag.


----------

